# Benjamin Moore Regal vs Muralo



## Beginner123 (Sep 17, 2008)

I just discovered that my painting contractor will be using Muralo Paints instead of Benjamin Moore Regal for all of interior plaster walls painting. I don't like surprises like that since I don't know anything about Muralo paints and we explicitely agreed on BM. Is it comparable quality paint or am I getting screwed? 

I and would like to ask the community of your opinions. Did BM increase prices recently? REALLY appreciate any help.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Are you a homeowner, or a contractor?

At any rate, Muralo is very good paint, I doubt you're getting screwed. Just try to make sure it is one of their top line products.


----------

